# Cooking On The Outdoor Kitchen



## jtbmoore (Apr 29, 2008)

Anyone cook burgers, chicken, or steaks on the outdoor kitchen. For quick trips sometimes I don't like setting up the BBQ and would like to cook everything on the outdoor kitchen. Since it is not a BBQ and more of a stove top I was wondering if anyone else has used this as a BBQ. I guess you can pan fry the burgers. Steaks or chicken might not be as good. Any helpful hints or tricks of the trade advice would be awesome.

Thanks

Pick up my Outback Friday


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I've used a cast iron griddle on it (the kind with ridges for "grilling". Be very careful. I melted the label, but it would be easy to melt a lot more with anything that hangs over the burners too far. I'd reccommend a grill pan (again ridges so you can sear the meat and let the juices run down), but one that fits the burner.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Pancake griddle melted one of my knobs since it was bigger the the burner. It is fine for a pot of beans or boiling water for pasta but be careful


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I usually get up earlier than everyone else in the trailer. So I go out in the morning with the baccon & eggs and do breakfast with the outdoor kitchen.


----------



## skylane (Oct 28, 2007)

One thing about the outdoor kitchen a frying pan full of potatoes onions and sausage and the whole campground is you friend!!!!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I have noticed this with bacon!!!

We use our outside stove more than the inside stove. I too get up before everyone else and go outside to make breakfast. I have never made steaks or anything else like that, I will just pull out the Weber and use it instead.

Gary


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Fire44 said:


> I have noticed this with bacon!!!
> 
> We use our outside stove more than the inside stove. I too get up before everyone else and go outside to make breakfast. I have never made steaks or anything else like that, I will just pull out the Weber and use it instead.
> 
> Gary


I'm with Gary, have my early morning coffee, make breakfast and usually cook bacon or sausage too. We do use it for some things,
like heating taco meat ect.. but no grilling. Plenty of burned knob stories here using a larger pan or griddle.

Mark


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I use a lodge cast iron grill/griddle (2) sided on med low with a 10 minute warmup. I also added a RVQ next to the outside cooktop. James


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Also with Gary, great for breakfast, use small pans and cook before the wind comes up, otherwise you will be waiting for hours for heat even with the shields in place and also every critter in the campsite both 2 legged and 4 will know what you are cooking!

Steve


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

At our last rally, the granddaughter and Ghosty's daughter made scrambled eggs on the outside camp kitchen.

They even managed to get some in the pan!









Mark


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

mswalt said:


> At our last rally, the granddaughter and Ghosty's daughter made scrambled eggs on the outside camp kitchen.
> 
> They even managed to get some in the pan!
> 
> ...


Thats the way DH makes scrambled eggs too!!! Wonder if they got the same campers cookbook??








Seriously DH is the early riser, and he cooks bacon/sausage and eggs on the camp kitchen, and I make the waffles inside!! We do usually make a few new friends at breakfast!!
TTFN
Ember


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

You know, it's kind of funy but when we bought the Outback, the outside cooktop was not a big selling feature for me and I love to cook. Almost right a way, I liked it and use it all the time! One note: If you have a window above it, don't forget to close it before cooking!


----------



## BenandTina (Jul 13, 2005)

We use the outside cook top for breakfast also. For anything else, like steaks, chicken, etc. we use a small electric grill that came from Walmart. We hook it up using a separate extention cord hooked up at the main power box where you hook up the camper. It heats up very fast and does a great job.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

jtbmoore said:


> Anyone cook burgers, chicken, or steaks on the outdoor kitchen. For quick trips sometimes I don't like setting up the BBQ and would like to cook everything on the outdoor kitchen. Since it is not a BBQ and more of a stove top I was wondering if anyone else has used this as a BBQ. I guess you can pan fry the burgers. Steaks or chicken might not be as good. Any helpful hints or tricks of the trade advice would be awesome.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Pick up my Outback Friday


Has anyone burned through the awning with this??
bob


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

We use the outside stove quite a bit just to keep all the cooking odors out of the trailer. We like the smell of cooking bacon; but not continuously for 3 days after we cooked it.









Bob


----------



## NJ2CA (May 6, 2008)

Nothing beats the taste of grilling on a grill... but here is a grilling pan that I got from my mother-in-law, however the flavor of the grill is missing but i does a nice job.

Chefmaster Stovetop grilling pan


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> Pancake griddle melted one of my knobs since it was bigger the the burner.


Here is the original post on the melting knobs, including a post of mine that mentions a smaller one-burner flat griddle that has worked well for us over the years.

Ed


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

W4DRR said:


> We use the outside stove quite a bit just to keep all the cooking odors out of the trailer. We like the smell of cooking bacon; but not continuously for 3 days after we cooked it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, I notice there is no color in SC. Would you like me to suggest several GREAT campgrounds. We have a great state.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

jitch388 said:


> We use the outside stove quite a bit just to keep all the cooking odors out of the trailer. We like the smell of cooking bacon; but not continuously for 3 days after we cooked it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, I notice there is no color in SC. Would you like me to suggest several GREAT campgrounds. We have a great state.








[/quote]

Filling in SC is on our "to do" list. One of these weekends, I would like to go over and check out Devil's Fork State Park.

Bob


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

NJ2CA said:


> Nothing beats the taste of grilling on a grill...


....over a campfire.


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

W4DRR said:


> We use the outside stove quite a bit just to keep all the cooking odors out of the trailer. We like the smell of cooking bacon; but not continuously for 3 days after we cooked it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, I notice there is no color in SC. Would you like me to suggest several GREAT campgrounds. We have a great state.








[/quote]

Filling in SC is on our "to do" list. One of these weekends, I would like to go over and check out Devil's Fork State Park.

Bob
[/quote]

Near my hometown of Pickens. Beautiful. If you go in the next couple of weeks, you can still catch trout in the uper portion of the lake. Crooked Creek Rv on lake keowee is also a nice nice park. 9,9.5,9 in trailer life.


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

Willow tree in Longs, sc (near North Myrtle Beach) is one of the best I've ever stayed. James Island in Charleston is a must for the low country as well. Huntington State Park is extrememly scenic. Just a few coastal settings.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

There's nothing that beats getting up early and heading outside to cook breakfast with a nice cup of coffee! Looking forward to it this coming weekend!

Wayne


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

luv2rv said:


> There's nothing that beats getting up early and heading outside to cook breakfast with a nice cup of coffee! *Looking forward to it this coming weekend!
> *
> Wayne


Hope you have a GREAT time!!!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

DH is the outside cook, and he loves the outside cooktop. He too has had trouble when it is windy. We then have to cook inside.


----------



## 4Griffins (Mar 11, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Nothing beats the taste of grilling on a grill...


....over a campfire.








[/quote]

I totally agree. Cooking over a campfire has to be one of my top 3 reasons that I love to camp. I love the amenities of a TT, but cooking over a campfire is one thing I will never give up.


----------

